# Exciting news



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

It was last year about this time when i got the first message..Fine woodworking magazine was doing an article on using natural edgw lumber and asked if i would like to participate….didnt give it much thought and said yes…yes …yes i would be willing to give my insight on how i do things. After much back and forth and a few phone calls it was settled and they would be using my input. I am very excited to report that i will be included in the Jan issue ..photoshoot was yesterday and yes (GRIZZMAN ) i did clean up my shop!


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations John. I have admired your work. Look forward to reading and learning in January.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations John. Great to hear fellow LJ is being recognized.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

John,

Well negotiated, and well deserved. I think Bob would be happy about the cleanup. LOL!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Exciting news indeed, congratulations John!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats John. Look forward to the article !


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for the nice messages


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats John. I like FWW magazine. Look forward to the article.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations, John. That sounds great.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome. Nice to be recognized for ones skills.

Thanks for sharing. I hope you keep us up to date.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool John Congrats


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations John


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey hey john, that is great news..ive been out of touch a few days, found out i have pneumonia and am a bit low right now, but im so happy for you….


----------

